# Echo CS2511T



## Brian55 (Mar 25, 2018)

Anyone using an Echo CS2511T? If so what chain are you using and has it been working well? I've gone through three loops of Oregon 91VXL045 (including the one that came with the saw) without any of them lasting to the first sharpening. They start to chatter worse than my teeth on a -20 degree winter day within the first few cuts. Then start to snag and stop the chain completely until removing the saw from the cut, revving the piss out of it, then gently placing it back in the cut. In all my years of chainsaw use, I've only had this happen one other time on an MS192, but It was obvious which link snagged because it was was clearly bent up and out, so I ground it off on the bench grinder and continued to use the chain for many many sharpenings. These chains on the CS2511T look fine, they just chatter and snag to the point where I'm ready to trash bin this saw.


----------



## greengreer (Mar 26, 2018)

I have had that problem with the 91vxl as well. You can file it into submission, but it's rather annoying to have to do that out of the box. 
I don't have a 2511 (yet, waiting for them to sell with 1/4p in the us) but I have been running stihl 63ps on my t540xp, although full chisel may not be the best solution for the little 2511. I'd try a stihl semi chisel or switch it over to 1/4"


----------



## Hoodiegadoo (Mar 26, 2018)

Have you tried to take some of the angle out of the rakers by sharpening the chain?


----------



## Brian55 (Mar 26, 2018)

Going to try some green sticker safety chain.


----------



## caesarleigh (Apr 6, 2018)

Brian55 said:


> Going to try some green sticker safety chain.


@Brian55 : How is the chain chatter situation? Any resolution? What kind of wood are you cutting?


----------



## Brian55 (Apr 6, 2018)

caesarleigh said:


> @Brian55 : How is the chain chatter situation? Any resolution? What kind of wood are you cutting?


I've only used the saw a couple times since new. The green sticker chain is much better. The chatter issues with the 91VXL were the same on both Birch and Apple.


----------



## crotchclimber (Apr 6, 2018)

Try the WoodlandPRO 30LP in .050 gauge or 34LP if you want to switch to .043 gauge. My experience with the 91vxl is chattery as well. The rebranded Carlton chain (woodlandpro) is better. Or try Stihl 63PM


----------



## B.C. (Apr 9, 2019)

Had the EXACT same experience as the OP. (Funny my name is also Brian.) Was also really disgruntled that a new saw would perform so bad out of the box. I don't do trees every day so I'm not nearly as experienced as nearly everyone else here. My best guess when I really stopped to think about it was that it was the chain though and not the saw, I figured maybe the teeth were set too aggressive. (Maybe the chain is also just plain too big for it, I don't know.) 

I've been reading everything I can find on the issue today to try and figure out a solid solution but my limited knowledge is making it a bit difficult. I'd probably rather not go with a 1/4" bar/chain as I think I'd probably damage them too easy. Seems like most guys switch to a 1/4 or .043 though on it. But it sounds like maybe you simply switched chain with the original .50 gauge bar? What exact chain did you use? I found a 3/8, .50, 52DL Stihl chain on bailey's but it is a yellow label. All the other Stihl 63PM chains seem to be 50 drive links?

So I'm confused on what bar/chain combos actually work (and specific part numbers) for .50 and for .043 in 14" that work with the echo factory sprocket? Clarification would be a god send as I just can't seem to figure these options all out. And it's getting late and my brain hurts real bad, haha. (Ironically, I've had a headache all day unfortunately.)


----------



## crotchclimber (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm running 1/4" .050 Oregon bar and chain now. Match made in heaven for that saw. Only issue is that the drivers are tiny so it gets thrown more easily and the teeth are small so don't run it in the dirt...at all. Climbing only saw.


----------



## B.C. (Apr 10, 2019)

I was throwin the chain quite a lot with the stock 3/8 .50 so I probably shouldn't go with the 1/4 lol.


----------



## B.C. (Apr 10, 2019)

If I went with the Stihl bar & chain for 14" .043 is this what I want? (Its the 50 drive link, maybe that works fine with the Stihl bar? Just trying to avoid an expensive experiment.)
https://www.walmart.com/ip/STIHL-14...gWrPdNDi-bEtJz_1h_NSputVH0OXtb0xoCsp0QAvD_BwE

For running the echo 14" .043 bar (which I would have to get, or the oregon one that fits this saw also in 14") if I didn't want to run the Oregon 90PXL chain, which I kinda don't, there is a 52 drive link Stihl chain I found only at Baileys so they must custom make it, 61PMM352. Which would theoretically run on either the echo or oregon 14" .043 bars since it's got the same number of drive links, I think. 

So these seem like the best two options I can come up with (in .043) with my limited knowledge. I'm not sure if the Stihl bar & chain combo with the 50DL works just fine with the factory sprocket or not though.


----------



## greengreer (Apr 10, 2019)

I ran the Stihl semi chisel 3/8 lopro for a bit, definitely a huge improvement over the Oregon chain that came with it. I switched to a 1/4p .043 stihl b&c (ms150 setup) and it's a whole different animal now. That's definitely how these saws should have been sold. 
It's a complete bolt on if you have a chain loop made with two extra drive links or you can drill the bar and run off the shelf loops.


----------



## B.C. (Apr 10, 2019)

Well I did find a local shop that has some 63PM bulk chain in both yellow and green label and he could make me a .050 52 drive link chain to run on my factory .050 echo bar. I'm half tempted to try the green and see how it runs, but I would really only do that to keep the stronger chain on there so I don't damage it as easy. I have a tendency to get things stuck tbh so the sturdier the better. A bit of a catch 22, I can see the cutters on the .050 are much bigger than on the .043, thus the .043 would theoretically zip through a lot easier. So, strength vs speed potentially, assuming the 63pm .050 green chain would run fine and not chatter at all like the 91PXL chain does. Its really a terrible match for this saw. I called Echo and they were like oh we haven't heard anyone report any issues with that chain... 

I'm kind of leaning toward using a Stihl 14" .043 bar, specifically the 3005-000-3909 and use the standard 50 drive link 61PM Stihl chains. That requires modifying the bar a bit and I'm not entirely sure how to do that. I can guess but I really don't want to screw it up so a few pictures of a modded Stihl .043 bar would be a god send. KenJax on another thread for the 2511 did it with the 12" Stihl .043 bar. I'm hoping he or someone else who has done that specific modification can post some pix.


----------



## PJP (Apr 27, 2019)

Brian55 said:


> I've only used the saw a couple times since new. The green sticker chain is much better. The chatter issues with the 91VXL were the same on both Birch and Apple.



I have a 2511T and the same thing happens with mine. I am going to try some other chain as well. It chatters like crazy and will grab and jam up mid cut sometimes. Other than that I do have to say the weight is a huge plus for me.


----------



## B.C. (Apr 28, 2019)

You can see some pictures that I posted for a bar mod to mount a Stihl bar & .043 chain instead in the thread below. It's relatively easy. Also put some part numbers in there for easy reference. Full Chizel & Kenjax also posted some pictures & some others with info as well.

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/echo-2511t-bar.323372/page-2


----------



## caesarleigh (Jul 18, 2019)

Genuine Echo part #s for 3/8 .043 Bar/Chain. No driver change or hole grinding necessary:

12": 12A4CD3745C Micro-Lite Pro Bar 90PX45CQ Micro-Lite Chain

14": 14A4CD3752C Micro-Lite Pro Bar 90PX52CQ Micro-Lite Chain


----------

